
All-optical machine learning using diffractive deep neural networks - rotskoff
http://www.sciencemag.org/lookup/doi/10.1126/science.aat8084
======
shoyer
This paper is misleading in calling their method a "deep neural network". It's
only "deep" in the sense that it involves stacking multiple physical layers,
not in the machine learning sense. From a neural network point of view, it's a
single layer network, because the entire thing is linear. 92% accuracy on
MNIST is exactly what you can achieve with a single layer network:
[https://www.tensorflow.org/versions/r1.2/get_started/mnist/b...](https://www.tensorflow.org/versions/r1.2/get_started/mnist/beginners)

